# Colon Cleansing: Are There Any Legitimate Health Or Weight Loss Benefits?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: Tom, are you familiar with cleansing programs? If so, what do you think of them? Is it true that when you lose weight from cleansing that you lose a lot of fat or is it just that you’re losing water based on glycogen reduction because you’re in a caloric deficit?Answer: It’s tough to address [...]

*Read More...*


----------

